

Show HN: HTML5 Page Cache with pjax + Web Storage + Firebase - nate
http://ninjasandrobots.com/html5-page-cache-with-pjax-localstorage-firebase

======
nchuhoai
Truly believe that would be a feature that would make Rails exciting again.
Just like Rails made CRUD ridicoulously easy, I wish they can do the same with
more client-side oriented apps. It's admittedly a hard problem

------
alexmic
I really dig point #2. My only worry is the current state of security in
Firebase.

------
trpeters1
great idea, i'm using pjax but have no caching built in, i'm not the most
knowledgeable programmer so I'm not sure I can help you, but I like your idea
and will check it out.

